# Working from Home online



## Itet (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi...

I am an expat living in the Dubai. I believe there are alot of opportunities in the US for someone to work online from home which is reliable/ genuin as we do not have such company here in Dubai

Can someone recomend me some reliable site/company that I can do any data entry jobs online to earn little bit more money during my free time.

Thank you.
Best regards,
IT


----------



## Captain Planet (Jun 8, 2010)

Itet said:


> Hi...
> 
> I am an expat living in the Dubai. I believe there are alot of opportunities in the US for someone to work online from home which is reliable/ genuin as we do not have such company here in Dubai
> 
> ...


i would say be aware that a lot of these 'work at home' jobs can be a ploy to extract a signu-p fee from the customer, they then receive a pdf on how to trick other people into doing the same thing that happened to you. (Usually, variations do occur)

A 'real' work at home job would be freelancing as a writer. You can do this on various sites such as Associated content and you really don't have to be that good at writing, as long as you can string a sentence together then re-writing a current news story is straight-forward.

After you have found your feet with re-writing stories you could then move up to maybe writing opinionated articles or website content for clients. This can be done by registering on Elance and setting up a profile on there.

How much you charge and earn is really down to how good or how much time you feel you have to work at a piece.

Hope this helped

Associated Content - associatedcontent.com
Elance | Outsource to freelance professionals, experts, and consultants - Get work done on Elance


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Itet said:


> Hi...
> 
> I am an expat living in the Dubai. I believe there are alot of opportunities in the US for someone to work online from home which is reliable/ genuin as we do not have such company here in Dubai
> 
> ...


Pretty much all scams dont waste your money buying the kit ....


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm a writer. I don't like elance or sites where you bid and they pick the lowest bidder. But yes you can make a living at it with some good training and a little skill. I've been doing so since 1996.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

yvonnedcanadian said:


> I'm a writer. I don't like elance or sites where you bid and they pick the lowest bidder. But yes you can make a living at it with some good training and a little skill. I've been doing so since 1996.


I did remember a couple of places, for online customer service - online and phone I think. Not really something I was interested in, but legit. They train you, screen you, tell you what they pay, schedule your hours, get tax information and all that stuff.

Rat Race Rebellion seems to have a lot of decent legit stuff.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

yvonnedcanadian said:


> I did remember a couple of places, for online customer service - online and phone I think. Not really something I was interested in, but legit. They train you, screen you, tell you what they pay, schedule your hours, get tax information and all that stuff.
> 
> Rat Race Rebellion seems to have a lot of decent legit stuff.


I'd be very wary of your last statement there. I used to work for a company that had one of those online customer service groups. The pay is low, and the terms of employment are "harsh" - for want of a better word. 

Working from home is fine but has to be considered as running your own business. The "we do it all for you" set-ups that are advertised online and elsewhere too often turn out to be scams. Some train you (or send you a training book you work your way through) and then provide you with a listing (photocopied from the phone book) of local "contacts" who are supposed to be potential customers - but who have been solicited by everyone else already for "work" they may or may not contract out.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> I'd be very wary of your last statement there. I used to work for a company that had one of those online customer service groups. The pay is low, and the terms of employment are "harsh" - for want of a better word.
> 
> Working from home is fine but has to be considered as running your own business. The "we do it all for you" set-ups that are advertised online and elsewhere too often turn out to be scams. Some train you (or send you a training book you work your way through) and then provide you with a listing (photocopied from the phone book) of local "contacts" who are supposed to be potential customers - but who have been solicited by everyone else already for "work" they may or may not contract out.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Oh I meant I've actually found companies who would use this service for their own product or administrative needs - the call center thing. I couldn't sign up, not being American. It's not the 'we do it for you' but, if hired, they train you for their system which is for their company. IE customer service for toilets etc. The one I found was $13 an hour, which seemed ok to me. But you are right it was 1 of 1,000 probably.

But for sure, it would never be anything more than self employment working at home.


----------

